# Little Pickerel Creek



## jeredt (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone caught or have any info on trout in Little Pickerel Creek (Sandusky area)?


----------



## trout4u (Jan 7, 2007)

Little Pickerel Creek is a private non-navagatable waterway and as such you can only fish with written permisson from the property owner (ORC. 1533.66).
There are feral fish within the system that have escaped from a hatchery or trout club at the headwaters. In 2012 ODNR Game Protectors will be checking for written permisson. There is no provision in Ohio law allowing road fishing into private waterways. You may consider ColdCreek Trout Camp instead of a probable fine. Tight Lines.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes....there are some steelhead and rainbows to be caught from LP Creek, and yes, you can fish from a boat in any stream in Ohio, although much of this stream is probably too small at normal flow rates. you can also fish from the "puiblic" bridges (right of ways) that cross this stream even though some locals ( as here... ) will try to scare you into thinking otherwise. Just use your head about it and don't become a roadkill with a fishing rod beside you, also don't stray onto private property, stay winthin a few feet of the bridge and you should be fine


----------



## trout4u (Jan 7, 2007)

Just google ORC 1533.66 and decide for yourself. Whoever this guy giving you this advice is, he obviously has no regard for the law or does not care to read it. Ohio raparian laws are very specific. If you think this dude is correct, try fishing from the road into Cold Creek(also non-navagatable) and you will join the ranks of those arrested in the past. Just read 1533.66. If you chose to believe this guy, I also have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I see people parking right off rt 6 and fishing it all the time and also off the next road to the east


----------



## trout4u (Jan 7, 2007)

Kingfisher,
You are correct, folks do fish off of Rt. 6, and normally are not ask to leave.
Sadly there have been a rash of breakins (6-8) in the area along LPC and it has caused concern with the residents when they see cars parked along the road. Even though LPC is private, if the land owner does not object, you can get away with fishing from the road. Recently a few fishermen have caused a problem for the rest, as they have been caught stealing from landowners along LPC. Therefore it will be problematic in the future to fish without being cited for tresspass. Sorry to have to go into such detail, but it is what it is and 1533.66 will be enforced when necessary.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey trout4u - Totally off-topic, but do you have anything to do with a hatchery up that way?


----------



## trout4u (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes I am, I shall post a private reply.


----------

